# Can I eat this?



## Moresmoke77 (Sep 16, 2020)

Hey all. New to the community and really looking for some help.

I have a 8 lb pork butt that I prepared yesterday morning with a rub and mustard. My electric masterbuilt has been giving me problems by popping the beaker. I thought I got it all fixed but last night I put the pork butt in the smoker at 10:00 p.m. at 225°. I woke up this morning at 6:00 a.m. to check on it the breaker had popped.  The internal temperature was 92°. There was a decent black bark on the pork.  I quickly got the smoker back up and running.

If I keep smoking this for another 8 hours and get an internal temperature of 200° do you think it's safe to eat?


----------



## RichGTS (Sep 16, 2020)

Just me but not knowing how long that thing sat I wouldnt chance it.


----------



## robrpb (Sep 16, 2020)

When in doubt, throw it out. Why take chances.


----------



## Moresmoke77 (Sep 16, 2020)

Dang it. Thanks guys.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2020)

Keep on smoking you should be fine. Here's an excellent thread on the topic:






						40 to 140 in 4...A Guideline and what to consider...
					

You will often see this called, " The Rule " here at SMF. This RULE, a Guideline actually, is the most frequently misquoted and misused info on SMF. More perfectly good meat has gone in the garbage at the hands of this," RULE " then from folks cleaning their Refrigerator or Freezer!!!  Rules...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 16, 2020)

I think you should be fine.



 chef jimmyj
 could probably confirm or deny this.


----------



## sandyut (Sep 16, 2020)

Cook it to done - I think it will be ok.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2020)

Did you inject it with anything before smoking it?
Al


----------



## Moresmoke77 (Sep 16, 2020)

I didn't inject it. 

There is 8lbs of pork butt in the trash .  Thanks for the help. Caulk it up as a lesson.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 16, 2020)

For the cost of the butt. I think you chose wisely.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 16, 2020)

You really need get a wireless thermometer that will alert to low temperature you can take to bed with you.  Inkbird just had a heck of a sale yesterday.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2020)

Best thing to do is what I do----Never sleep or leave home while smoking anything.
It's not worth burning your house down or ruining the Meat.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 17, 2020)

I do overnight smokes all the time without any issues. I have a wireless alarm next to my bed with high & low settings for the smoker, and an alarm for the meat. I use a WSM/BBQ Guru setup.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I do overnight smokes all the time without any issues. I have a wireless alarm next to my bed with high & low settings for the smoker, and an alarm for the meat. I use a WSM/BBQ Guru setup.
> Al




Kinda depends on your set-up. My MES sits on a wood porch, next to a wood wall, attached to an All Log House. I love this house too much to take the chance.
Even an "Electric" MES can go up in flames, as Todd Johnson found out when one of his MES units lit up & the whole door went up in flames, in the few seconds it took him to get there & put it out. Luckily he was doing one of his Thousands of tests during the Day, and was near by when it happened.
Masterbuilt gave him a new door.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 18, 2020)

Sorry I missed this...The Pork was Fine...Bacteria on Intact Muscle is only on the Surface. The Interior is Sterile.  If you stick a hunk of Intact meat, Butt, Brisket, Ribs, in a Hot Smoker, the Surface of the meat heats up to the smoker temp, 225+, in about 30 minutes or less, Killing ALL Surface Bacteria. If the smoker dies after that time, the meat remains sterile until you open the Door. Just reheat the Smoker and Finish the Cook.

All those Guys with OTBS Banners by their name gave you the Correct Answer. They have read my responses to this situation hundreds of times and knew you were fine and why. The OTBS guys are experienced and can be trusted...JJ


----------

